# DR or just eye problems?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

for about 10 months now iv had none stop vision problems. like drunk vision or my perseption is off i dont know, its hard to describe. it happened while i was forcefully vomiting, it just came on and never went away. i dont understand any of it. iv done tons of tests and been to an eye doctor and everything was fine they said. i do have bad eye sight but i dont understand how vomiting has to do with it. is it DR ?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen spots while throwing up, but it goes away, I think it's a blood supply/straining thing.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm been having that problem for about a year and a half now, and it gets worse everyday... does anyone know if this has anything to do with chemical imbalance or anything? any info on this would be great..


----------



## fraginfo (Feb 7, 2013)

i have this visual trouble as well. Every time I had a derealization epsisode I had this problem. I don't know why.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow thats how my problems started. I had a panic attack and was forcefully vomiting and bam! DR


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> i dont understand any of it. iv done tons of tests and been to an eye doctor and everything was fine they said. i do have bad eye sight but i dont understand how vomiting has to do with it. is it DR ?


@linewk; you'd have to describe your symptoms and how they made you felt in more detail, as nothing you have described is fully indicative of DP/DR.

Either way, I hope this gets better soon.

JJ


----------

